# Kubota M9000 Auxiliary Control Valve P/N 3A151-82540



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

My apologies for posting this message across so many categories but it is getting a lot of views and no replies so I was worried it was the link in the original post which I am leaving out of this post. The item is gone anyway.

I posted this on the Hay Talk marketplace but have gotten only a little response. I need to replace one of the remote valves (auxiliary control valves)on my M9000. It has cracked from what looks like a bad casting that finally let go.

There seems to be a long string of valve part numbers that are interchangeable and the one I listed is possible the base number. I have also seen 3T400-82540 as a part number. Really quite confusing by design.

I am waiting to hear back on the only possible lead I have so would very much appreciate any other lead/suggestions out there.

I am cutting hay next week and can get by without 2 valves (PITA but doable). I have to get it fixed to run the batwing which requires all 3 valves.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

dvcochran said:


> My apologies for posting this message across so many categories but it is getting a lot of views and no replies so I was worried it was the link in the original post which I am leaving out of this post. The item is gone anyway.
> 
> I posted this on the Hay Talk marketplace but have gotten only a little response. I need to replace one of the remote valves (auxiliary control valves)on my M9000. It has cracked from what looks like a bad casting that finally let go.
> 
> ...


sounds familiar

Years ago, when I bought my batwing it required 3 sets of remotes, but I only had 2 sets on my M126, I just converted my CX15 to lift both wings at same time. 
Now I'd like to have both wings operate independently for field edges once in a while. 
Since then, I have picked up a very similar similar M135 with 4 sets of remotes, but Id rather not use it for all the brush mowing I'm doing. I like leaving it hooked to the baler.

Would really like to move one of the full float remotes from the M135 to the M126 so they both have 3 sets, instead of one having 2 sets and one having 4 sets.

Do you need to have each wing lift independently or can you "tee" both wings together?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

IDK how often you will need to use the third remote, but this place has both manual and electric splitter/diverter valves that I have personally installed on three of my tractors. Manual is naturally the cheapest. Here's the link to the manual versions:

https://summit-hydraulics.com/product-category/hydraulic-multipliers/manual-hydraulic-multipliers/

At least you won't end up with a part that doesn't work. Speaking from my experience one time with K-bote. :angry: Doesn't mean your's would be the same however.

Larry


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

JD3430 said:


> sounds familiar
> 
> Years ago, when I bought my batwing it required 3 sets of remotes, but I only had 2 sets on my M126, I just converted my CX15 to lift both wings at same time.
> Now I'd like to have both wings operate independently for field edges once in a while.
> ...


Like you, I would prefer they work independently.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

r82230 said:


> IDK how often you will need to use the third remote, but this place has both manual and electric splitter/diverter valves that I have personally installed on three of my tractors. Manual is naturally the cheapest. Here's the link to the manual versions:
> 
> https://summit-hydraulics.com/product-category/hydraulic-multipliers/manual-hydraulic-multipliers/
> 
> ...


Those look like good prices from what I have seen. This tractor already has 3 valves (I mis-typed in my original post). From what I have seen on the used market I am hoping to get a replacement valve for about the same money.

Did your experience have something to do with a flow control valve? I have heard some horror stories.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't your dealer help you? Have you looked at Messicks dot com?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

JD3430 said:


> sounds familiar
> 
> Years ago, when I bought my batwing it required 3 sets of remotes, but I only had 2 sets on my M126, I just converted my CX15 to lift both wings at same time.
> Now I'd like to have both wings operate independently for field edges once in a while.
> ...


It's a nice mower. Are you aware you can use the raise/lower cylinder to hook/unhook from the tractor using the built in jack stand?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bonfire said:


> It's a nice mower. Are you aware you can use the raise/lower cylinder to hook/unhook from the tractor using the built in jack stand?


Yes


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Bonfire said:


> Can't your dealer help you? Have you looked at Messicks dot com?


Yes they can for north of $1,200. I am looking for a used valve.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

dvcochran said:


> Those look like good prices from what I have seen. This tractor already has 3 valves (I mis-typed in my original post). From what I have seen on the used market I am hoping to get a replacement valve for about the same money.
> 
> Did your experience have something to do with a flow control valve? I have heard some horror stories.


No experience with flow control valve. I just have electric diverting valve on two tractors with loaders (to run grapple and squeeze RB mover). These give me the 4th and 5th function that I need for the tie grapple. The manual is on an old Ford 5000, gives me two sets of remotes on rear end. Naturally, with both of these diverters you can only run one function at at time.

As an example with the 5000 on the tedder, I can fold, then manually switch the diverter and tilt the tedder. Just one more lever to push/pull. With the electrics, I have the switch mounted on the loader joy stick, just need to remember which button to hold. Which is another learning curve for this old guy. 

Larry


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

dvcochran said:


> Yes they can for north of $1,200. I am looking for a used valve.


What happened when you tried Weavers?


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

8350HiTech said:


> What happened when you tried Weavers?


I think that is my best lead so far.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

r82230 said:


> No experience with flow control valve. I just have electric diverting valve on two tractors with loaders (to run grapple and squeeze RB mover). These give me the 4th and 5th function that I need for the tie grapple. The manual is on an old Ford 5000, gives me two sets of remotes on rear end. Naturally, with both of these diverters you can only run one function at at time.
> 
> As an example with the 5000 on the tedder, I can fold, then manually switch the diverter and tilt the tedder. Just one more lever to push/pull. With the electrics, I have the switch mounted on the loader joy stick, just need to remember which button to hold. Which is another learning curve for this old guy.
> 
> Larry


If I keep coming up bust on a used valve I may go with an electric diverter. Which electric solenoid kit would you suggest? The only thing I would use it for right now is my batwing.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This is manual one that I bought, so could run the hoses (replace existing that went to one set of couplers) into one side and have the two sets of remotes on other (back/rear) side. It's right behind the seat, the remote lever is under the seat.

https://summit-hydraulics.com/product/manual-hydraulic-multiplier-scv-splitter-diverter-valve/

The three outlet diverter I don't see the exact one that I purchased. Mine has a handle that I put on my joy stick with 3 buttons, to activate the solenoid. If I remember I take a couple of pics and keep looking to where. what model I got. But the solenoid part is similar to this:

https://summit-hydraulics.com/product/hydraulic-multiplier-kit-3-circuit-selector-valve-including-couplers-and-switch-box-control/

Comes down to convenience, overriding cost perhaps, 

HTH

Larry


----------

